# Does a company have to give me a copy of my hours?



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I sent in my hours to take my test, but one letter from 10 years ago does not describe the work I did. I left that company on bad terms. What if they refuse to give me a new copy of my hours? Anything I can do about it? We are talking 4000 hours here. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pretty sure in America you can sue anybody at any time for anything you wish, but it costs money. Lots of money. 

You could try sending a nicely worded request, you have nothing to loose sending it. All else fails, hire the same guy's who collect debt's for the Vegas Casino's to get the company boss to release your hours............ They will get them for you.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Pretty sure in America you can sue anybody at any time for anything you wish, but it costs money. Lots of money.
> 
> You could try sending a nicely worded request, you have nothing to loose sending it. All else fails, hire the same guy's who collect debt's for the Vegas Casino's to get the company boss to release your hours............ They will get them for you.


I called, the lady is nice. They do not have records that go back that far..lol So she had me email her a copy of my original letter. Fingers crossed


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It is usually a requirement for licensed contractors to submit the hours for the people who work for them.

If they don't want to do it, you can usually fight it by showing the W2's from those years.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

jarrydee said:


> I sent in my hours to take my test, but one letter from 10 years ago does not describe the work I did. *I left that company on bad terms.* What if they refuse to give me a new copy of my hours? Anything I can do about it? We are talking 4000 hours here. Any help is appreciated.


Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with the new guys getting into the trade? :smartass:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> It is usually a requirement for licensed contractors to submit the hours for the people who work for them.
> 
> If they don't want to do it, you can usually fight it by showing the W2's from those years.


Check your tax records.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I always requested letters when I left a company I still have them 47 years later.

On a side note, in Washington DC you need 8 years to sit for a masters, I sent in a copy of 8 years of letters but listed 12 years of experience. They denied my application as insufficient proof of time in the trade.

Seems if you list more than 8 years experience you must prove all years. Now had I been flipping burgers for the last 4 years they would have accepted my application.

So I sat down at a typewriter and wrote a letter from my company listing 4 years and signed the letter.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

brian john said:


> I always requested letters when I left a company I still have them 47 years later.
> 
> On a side note, in Washington DC you need 8 years to sit for a masters, I sent in a copy of 8 years of letters but listed 12 years of experience. They denied my application as insufficient proof of time in the trade.
> 
> ...


The spec sheet to be allowed to take the masters for the Cit-ay of St. Louis was identical to the spec sheet for a "Lead Electrician" for the Cit-ay of St. Louis. The only difference was a Lead needed to attain and maintain a class "B" CDL. At first the city said no, came up with some bs excuses. Someone down at the "Hall" filed a complaint; "Those people shouldn't be allowed to take the "Test". One call to lawyer over rode that. What happen was one spec sheet is copy and paste from the other. Don't know which came first, the chicken or the egg and neither does anyone else in Cit-ay Hall.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

jarrydee said:


> I sent in my hours to take my test, but one letter from 10 years ago does not describe the work I did. I left that company on bad terms. What if they refuse to give me a new copy of my hours? Anything I can do about it? We are talking 4000 hours here. Any help is appreciated.


The collection of individuals that you might refer to as "the company" has long, _looong_ since forgotten about you. There's a good chance most of the people who worked there have moved on. That's all besides the point, because you should only be working with HR... either they still have the records or not and it will be an entirely impersonal interaction. (edit: looks they they dont... that sucks!)

Somewhat related, many companies these days will not provide any information to potential future employers except things like job title and period of employment. Sometimes they are willing to say whether they would rehire you or not, but that is about the extent that a background check will provide unless the company is completely ignorant of legal repercussions. There is simply no reason for them to risk a defamation lawsuit from a past employee that they have nothing to do with anymore.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It is usually a requirement for licensed contractors to submit the hours for the people who work for them.
> 
> If they don't want to do it, you can usually fight it by showing the W2's from those years.


As far as I know, we don't have to submit hours. (Sure hope I am right...). 

When you J out and go to take the test they request a SS printout of your working/tax records. 

I however, even if I hated a dude, wouldn't stand in opposition to him.. or her... bettering themselves with a license. That is just plain BS and should 150% be frowned upon.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with the new guys getting into the trade? :smartass:


Don't work for dicks.


But.... this is construction, so that is hard....:biggrin:


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

flyboy said:


> Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with the new guys getting into the trade? :smartass:


YES!! When you get a copy of your hours from an employer, make damn sure it has all the information that your state licensing board requires. I just got VERY lucky with one of my letters. It only said 'Electrical-4700 hours. My state requires WHAT you did. Residential? Commercial? both? DO NOT loose years over a stupid letter!


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, that company DID NOT send me a new letter! BUT.... I got this email today!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

jarrydee said:


> YES!! When you get a copy of your hours from an employer, make damn sure it has all the information that your state licensing board requires. I just got VERY lucky with one of my letters. It only said 'Electrical-4700 hours. My state requires WHAT you did. Residential? Commercial? both? DO NOT loose years over a stupid letter!


Good advice.


Attention All Apprentices:

Keep Track of Your Hours!!!!!! 
Document Everything.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

When I took my Masters I just Had the master for the company I was working for write a letter that I have been working there for 7 years. BAM Done Easy Peasey


----------

